# Anoscopy Billing - correct billing code



## jwebb (Jan 26, 2011)

My provider performed an anoscopy in the office with a disposable anoscope with obturator in place.   She feels the correct billing code is 46600.   I am not too convinced since it states that the scope is advanced and there was no scope involved, just the disposable anoscope.   Any suggestion on how to code this procedure.  No biopsies or samples taken, just visualization performed. 

Thanks, 
Janet Webb, CPC


----------



## Treetoad (Jan 29, 2011)

Disposable or not, it seems as though it's still a scope of some kind.


----------



## msrd_081002 (Jan 29, 2011)

*46600-Medicare "does n't" recognize 99070.*




jwebb said:


> My provider performed an anoscopy *in the office *with a* disposable *anoscope with obturator in place.   She feels the correct billing code is 46600.   I am not too convinced since it states that the scope is advanced and there was no scope involved, just the *disposable anoscope. *  Any suggestion on how to code this procedure.  *No biopsies or samples taken, just visualization performed.
> *
> Thanks,
> Janet Webb, CPC


----------------------------------------

As mentioned "NO biopsy" is performed, the applicable cpt is 46600. (description *W" or WO"* collection of specimen) (agree with Treetoad CPT choice)

Please  go through the use of the supply code 99070 vs A4550

In case of Medicare, *99070 has a status code of "B,"* so reimbursement for the item has in theory already been calculated into and is already *included* as part of the reimbursement for the Anoscopy themselves. Medicare will *not* also issue another separate additional payment for this "bundled" supply item. 
*Medicare does not recognize CPT code 99070.*

Use of the appropriate HCPCS codes when billing Medicare, in the *office setting*,a surgical tray/supply code *(A4550)*may be coded for as well,
"but again,it will frequently be denied" as "included in the main procedure."


Thanks


----------

